# Sad accident: 2 Beaufort bombers collide



## horseUSA (Mar 21, 2005)

2 Beaufort bombers collide - Jervis Bay 14 Apr '43
Looks like lack of communication between them and when to pull up. Sad accident.
Here is information on the accident: http://home.st.net.au/~dunn/nsw29.htm


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 21, 2005)

Shame. Those poor guys never had a chance.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 22, 2005)

ouch........


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 23, 2005)

Damn... No chance for the pilots... What the hell was he thinking pulling so hard???


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2005)

Nasty, not much chance for the pilots


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 23, 2005)

Ouch. What aircraft are they?


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 23, 2005)

I was trying to figure out what they were too,


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 23, 2005)

Updated with imformation about the accident


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 11, 2005)

God. Very freaky man, Godspeed guys..


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 11, 2005)

hellmaker said:


> Damn... No chance for the pilots... What the hell was he thinking pulling so hard???



It looks like as they did their fly by, they were doing a maneuver called a pitch-out. You do a formation high speed pass and "pitch out" where you pull up and turn to slow down at an atitude usually 1500 feet above ground level. This is done to either get in a downwind for a landing or to regroup in a formation in the opposite direction. It looks like guy on the right should of pitched first based on his position in the formation.


----------

